# Electronic Motion Senosrs



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

gardiner said:


> Before getting too far into this I should explain I work for a company that manufactures moveable walls in these various devices get installed in the plant and then transported and installed in its final destination. In the past various tests have been performed on various devices to make sure proper installation has been done, now for some reason (it may have to do insurance rules in different countries) but now the product is being manufactured in the United States they want tests that can be performed without any live power applied to the wall. I normally have nothing to do with this side of the business but due to circumstances above and beyond my control I have been asked if there would be a way to install various motion sensors and electronic dimmers in the walls and test them for both functionality and safety before shipment without applying power or destroying the device. Frankly I can’t think of any, anyone out there got any ideas?


HUH? :001_huh:

Install an electronic device in a wall and test it without applying power?
What kind of wall? Metal? Fiberglass? Security type motion detectors? Light dimming motion detectors?


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

I'm sure that someone could design a test, based on extensive knowlege of the devices. However, testing them at or above the intended power requirements would seem to be a much better testing method for QC than what is being suggested.


----------



## gardiner (Sep 25, 2007)

There is really no standard type of motion sensor although the Leviton ODSOD-IFW and ODS10-IDW seem to be used the most. The wall construction varies but essentially it’s Aluminum framed with drywall usually a fabric finish. I personally agree testing on or above the power requirements is the way to go but for some reason the plant the manufacturing is being done in is resisting this again not sure if it is an Insurance thing or some type of state regulation or what. The devices were installed for and tested with power for the last 20 years up here without a problem due to the economy they shut the Canadian operation down and took the manufacturing to the U.S.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

Contacting the manufacturer of the motion sensor would be your best bet, I think.

I would be interested on hearing how to test something like this without power - that is, if it can be done, which I doubt.


----------



## gardiner (Sep 25, 2007)

I doubt it can be done too but I was asked to look into it so I did. I do have an inquiry out to a couple of different manufactures to see if they have any ideas, so far no responses. If they come up with anything I will be sure to post it.


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

Sounds to me that you have some IDIOT in the safety or legal department driving this requirement. I am seeing this more and more and more in industry that everything you do is unsafe. 
It would not surprise me that with in the next 10 years that corporate leagle or safety departments outlaw all work.
I started doing industrial electrical work in 1983 and each year it is getting harder and harder to get work done because of the safety regulations that are written by some keyboard jockey that has never worked a day in their life. 
When was the last time that you met a safety person that had a clue what was safe and what was not safe. Then when you point out some that actually not safe some one gets labeled a trouble maker.


----------



## gardiner (Sep 25, 2007)

I know, working for large Corporations is sometimes can be very challenging.


----------

